# Zähler in S7  Graph



## zloyduh (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Habe eine Frage bezüglich S7 Graph programmierung und zwar wie Programmiere ich am besten einen Zähler in der S7 Graph schrittkete.


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2009)

Wenn Du einen Standard Sepp7 Zähler nehmen willst wäre es eine Aktion mit:

```
S1 CU     Zähler
```
Ich kann gerade nicht nachschauen aber in der Hilfe ist es erklärt.

Grundsätzlich kann man Aktionen so deklarieren das sie nur einmal ausgeführt werden wenn der Schritt aktiv wird (auch hier muss ich leider ohne die Hilfe passen).


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Infos


```
CS lade Zählerstartwert
CR reset Zähler
CU zähle vorwärts
CD zähle rückwärts

S1 ausführen wenn Schritt aktiv wird
S0 ausführen wenn Schritt deaktiviert wird
```


----------



## Astralavista (28 Januar 2009)

Oder falls man z.B. in 2er Schritten oder sowas zählen will kann man sich eine DINT oder INT Variable anlegen und die dann folgendermassen in die Aktionen eintragen:

S1 N Zähler := Zähler + L#2


----------

